# 3/17/15 finally



## tropics (Mar 17, 2015)

Finally was able to get to the shed, 44* F this morning nice temp for some Cheese 

TBS













100_1650.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2015






PC fan running for the start.













100_1651.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2015






3 1/2 hrs and brought them in. 













100_1653.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2015






Rested for 2 hrs then in the fridge for the night













100_1656.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 17, 2015






Excuse the date Camera malfunction 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## gary s (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice Looking Cheese

Gary


----------



## cmayna (Mar 17, 2015)

Yumm!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheesus, that's a nice looking load of cheese!


----------



## tropics (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks guys for the kind words.

I used Apple Pellets in my AMNPS forgot to mention. First time using the Apple.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 17, 2015)

Good job.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## tropics (Mar 18, 2015)

All Vac Packed and ready to sleep for a few weeks.













100_1657.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 18, 2015






Thanks for the kind words


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 22, 2015)

Richie, nice batch of cheese, that will do you for awhile !


----------

